# [How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel



## T'PAU (21. Juni 2014)

*[How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel*

Auf der Suche nach einer Alternative für mein gutes, altes Namco neGcon und nachdem der Raceroom Driving Controller leider unbrauchbar für mich ist (keine Analog-Trigger), bin ich eher zufällig auf dieses interessante Gerät gestolpert:

Das Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering Wheel 

Hauptproblem dieser Gamepad-Alternative (was anderes ist es nicht und kann mit _richtigen_ Lenk/Pedal-Kombos natürlich nicht konkurrieren!) ist, dass man es frei in der Luft hält und das lenken so nicht wirklich akurat ist.
Da Steelseries es anscheinend nicht für nötig hält, eine Tischhalterung für's Wheel anzubieten (die Befestigungsmöglichkeit ist da!) ist Eigenkreativität gefragt.

Die meisten Anleitungen im Netz basieren darauf, das SRW-S1 auf ein Logitech G25/G27 Unterbau zu montieren. Dafür gibt es durchaus eine professionelle Lösung in Form einer Schnellhalterung.
Um das Wheel aber direkt am Tisch zu befestigen, hab ich ausser ein paar exotischen "Kamera-Tripod"-Halterungen nichts gefunden.

Also Gehirnschmalz benutzen und selbst was bauen. 

Erster Ansatz war, eine Achse fest mit dem Wheel zu verbinden, die Achse dann per Bundkugellager und passender Achshülse auf ein Brett zu schrauben... --> viel zu kompliziert und ich hab nichts gefunden, um die Achse mit dem Wheel zu verbinden.

Nach weiterer Kugellager-Recherche war dann klar, in welche Richtung es gehen wird: Ein Flanschlager aufs Wheel und die dann starre Achse am Tisch befestigen!

Hier nun sozusagen die *Version 1.0* meiner _SRW-S1 Tischhalterung_: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Materialliste:

- Holzbrett 80 x 50 x 20mm mit entsprechenden Löchern bzw. Mulden für's Wheel
- Holzbrett 80 x 100 x 20mm zur Achshalterung und Befestigung am Tisch
- Senkkopfschraube M4 x 30mm zur Brettbefestigung am Wheel
- Silberstahlachse 10mm, ca. 180mm lang (z.B. C0nrad)
(ein 10mm Alustab aus dem Baumarkt sollte auch reichen)
- zwei Rohrschellen, idealerweise 10mm, hier hatte ich noch 12mm herumliegen, die ich mit Gummi unterfüttert hab
- Universalschrauben 5 x 17mm (Schellen) bzw. 5 x 20mm (Flanschlager) mit passenden U-Scheiben
- Flanschlager für 10mm Achse (schwer mit kleinen Abmaßen zu finden, fündig geworden bei kugellager-express!)
- Schnellzwinge zur... ähm, _schnellen_ Befestigung am Tisch 

Hier ein paar Bilderchen, wie das ganze dann aussieht. Einen Schönheitspreis gewinnt die Konstruktion sicher nicht, aber sie funktioniert bislang bestens! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pläne für *Version 2.0*:
- Montage auf ein Kamera-Klemmstativ für flexible Winkel- und Höhen-Einstellung. Problem: Wie bekomme ich meine Konstruktion auf ein 1/4" Kameragewinde? 
- alternativ hab ich hier eine alte Schreibtischlampe mit höhen- und winkelverstellbaren Kugelgelenk, wo die 10mm Achse reinpasst, mal schauen...
- Feder- bzw. Gummi-Zentriermechanismus, um das Wheel in die Zentrallage zurückzubringen.

to be continued...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel*

Wäre es nicht vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, wenn du in der "Bucht" oder in den Kleinanzeigen nach einem defekten Lenkrad guckst?
Da könnte man das Lenkrad von dem defekten Teil abmontieren und dann das Steelseries Lenkrad drauf setzen,
so hättest du eine elegantere Halterung mit richtigem Winkel.

Was hälst du davon?


----------



## T'PAU (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel*

Wäre auch noch 'ne Option, die ich mir offen halte. Obwohl ich mir so'n klobigen Kasten eigentlich nicht hier hinschnallen wollte.


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Juni 2014)

Oder einfach gleich nen richtiges Lenkrad holen. Verstehe nicht warum du dir das Ding kaufst um es dann doch wieder zu einem "normalen" Lenkrad umzubauen. Da wäre nen schnödes DFGT doch die bessere Wahl gewesen und Du hättest sogar FFB gehabt?!


----------



## T'PAU (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel*

Weil ich hier kein klobiges, grosses Lenkrad mit Pedalerie und Kabelsalat haben will und ich den Kram nur direkt zum spielen "aufbauen" will, es ansonsten aber beiseite gelegt wird! 
Ich weiss nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist, dass manche eben kein komplettes Lenkrad haben wollen für's gelegentliche (!) Racing.


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel*

Ich frag ja nur, sei doch nicht gleich so angep....!  Ich verstehe halt nicht, warum man sich mit so einem halbgaren Zeug wie dem Simracewayteil abgibt, wenn man fürs selbe Geld was halbwegs anständiges bekommt. Und nen Lenkrad ist ja nun auch mindestens genauso schnell aufgebaut, wie deine Halterung, die du dir da gebastelt hast. Aber jedem das seine. Viel Spaß mit dem Ding!


----------



## T'PAU (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel*

Das ganze als Video aufbereitet... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JankcY07vZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel*

Hier nun die *Version 2.0* meiner Halterung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pläne für eine Kamerahalterung oder der alten Schreibtischlampe habe ich verworfen, da zu filigran und/oder umständlich.
Stattdessen habe ich die Achse in einen für mich komfortableren Winkel gebogen. Letztlich verändert man den Winkel sowieso nicht und ich kann meine alte Tisch-Halterung weiterverwenden.

Zu guter letzt hab ich noch den Zentrier-Mechanismus realisiert, bestehend aus:

- 2 St. Stellringe 10mm
- 2 St. Fächerscheibe 10mm (zur besseren Fixierung der Rundscheibe)
- Alu-Rundscheibe (aus einem alten Märklin Metallbaukasten )
- 2 St. Zugfedern (aus einem Sortimentskasten von epay)
- 4 St. Ösenschraube (sehr klein x 10mm ^^)

Mit einer Feder geht's grundsätzlich auch, mit zweien hat man aber etwas mehr _Feedback_ beim lenken.

Ich denke mal, das Ganze bleibt jetzt so, bin recht zufirieden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel*

Das DFGT ist da schneller montiert ^^ einfach die 2 Schraubklemmen anziehen und gut ist. Hast du da überhaupt Pedale?


----------



## T'PAU (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel*

Tja, ich hab eine Klemmzwinge, geht also doppelt so schnell. 

Pedale?
[ ] Du hast Post 1 gelesen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: [How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel*

Da steht nicht das es ohne Pedale ist. Wie gibst du den damit vernünftig Gas ? (Und Bremsen natürlich)

Ist das so Wii mäßig oder wie?


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: [How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel*

z.B. >> dieses Bild << sollte deine Fragen beantworten.
Beim Herstellerlink im ersten Post befindet sich u.a. ein Video.


----------



## T'PAU (19. April 2015)

*AW: [How-To] Tischhalterung für Steelseries SRW-S1 Steering-Wheel*

Nun geht's auch bei meinem SRW-S1 mit gebrochenen Federn los. Eine Schwachstelle des Wheels. 
Bei mir hat's die _axiale_ Rückholfeder der Hochschalt-Wippe erwischt!
Also nach diesem Video erstmal auseinandernehmen. Zum Glück musste ich das Ding nicht komplett zerlegen, da bei mir 'ne andere Feder betroffen war.

Da ich in meiner Federsammlung zwar alles mögliche an Zug- und Druck-Federn habe, aber keine axialen, musste ich etwas improvisieren. So hab ich mir aus einer vom Durchmesser passenden Zugfeder was zurecht gebogen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingebaut sieht das dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die Auslösefeder für den Taster, die in die Rundung der Schaltwippe eingefädelt wird, wenn man die Platine wieder zusammenschraubt. Etwas frickelig das Zusammenbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen wie lange das ganze hält. Funktionieren tut's jedenfalls erstmal wieder.


----------

